# Vintage rear hubs



## Rusty Nails (23 Sep 2021)

I have two 36h hubs that will never be built up. A Pelissier rear hub, plus I believe a Maillard Helicomatic QR rear hub with a 5 speed freewheel. Possibly 60s or70s vintage, but don't quote me. I do not have the bottle opener freewheel spanner.

They both run freely and smoothly.

I will send them for the cost of postage.


----------

